# نصائح لتزيين الشجرة



## النور الجديد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*نصائح لتزيين الشجرة 






*​*ككل سنة وفي شهركانون الأول، يطل*

*علينا عيد الميلاد حاملا معه الفرح والسلام *

*إلى العالم أجمع، وبحلول شهر العيد، *

*ينشغل العالم وبالأخص المسيحيين *

*بتحضير زينة الميلاد الرائعة بألوانها *

*وأشكالها من النجوم والأجراس فشجرة *

*العيد إلى الأشرطة المضاءة الملونة، 
*
*فتتزين بها الشوارع والأبنية وواجهات *

*المحال التجارية لتضفي بذلك جو العيد، *

*جو الفرح والبهجة على مدارالشهر.
*
*وفي هذا الشهر بالذات، تجد الأسواق *

*مكتظة بالزبائن من جميع الأعمار الذين *

*يتهافتون لشراء ثياب جديدة للعيد، وهدايا *

*يخبئونها ليوم العيد ولا يمكننا إلا أن نذكربابا *

*نويل الشخصية المعروفة منذ القدم *

*والمحببة لدى الصغار إذ ستجده أينما كنت *

*يوزع الهدايا على الأطفال.
*
*وتضاعف كافة الجمعيات الخيرية *

*والمؤسسات نشاطاتها في هذا الشهر *

*لمساعدة الفقراء والأيتام والعجزة وإدخال *

*الفرحة والبهجة إلى قلوبهم. كما لا يمكننا *

*أن ننسى المأكولات الشهية التي تحضر *

*خصيصا لهذا الشهر كقالب حلوى الميلاد*

* bche de Nol** ، والحبش بالأرز الذي *

*تقدم ليلة العيد حيث تكون العائلة *

*مجتمعة.*
*
أما إن كنت من الأشخاص الذين لا يملكون 

الوقت الكافي لتزيين المنزل بسبب ضغط 

العمل، ولكن ترغب هذه السنة في أن 

تضفي على منزلك جو العيد، ليس عليك 

سوى أن تتبع هذه الخطوات السهلة عن 

كيفية تزيين شجرة الميلاد: -

- أولا: إحرص على أن تضع الشجرة في

مكان على مرأى من الجميع أي مثلا في 

مدخل الصالون.

- يمكن للشجرة أن تكون طبيعية أو 

اصطناعية، ولكن ننصحك باستخدام 

الشجرة الطبيعية لتبدو أجمل.

- قبل البدء بالتزيين، ضع الأشرطة المضاءة 

أولا وتأكد من أنها تعمل قبل وضعها ثم 

لفها على الشجرة بكاملها . ملاحظة :لا 

تنس أن تطفىء الشجرة قبل الخلود إلى 

النوم.

- على زينة الشجرة ألا تكون كثيفة. لذا، 

ننصح باستخدام لونين على الأكثر.أما إن

أردت أن تكون شجرتك على الموضة هذه 

السنة، زينها بكرات ونجوم وملائكة من 

اللون البنفسجي والذهبي.

- إن أردت أن تدهش عائلتك وترغب في 

ابتياع شجرة مميزة وفريدة هذه السنة، 

اختر شجرة بيضاء اللون وزينها بألوان 

مبهرة كالفضي مع الأشرطة المضاءة باللون الأبيض .

- عند تعليق الزينة على الشجرة، ضع

أغراض الزينة الصغيرة الحجم في أعلى 

الشجرة وتلك الكبيرة الحجم في أسفلها. 

واعمل على أن تملأ أيضا داخل الشجرة لا 

جذوعها فقط.*
*
-أخيرا، لا تنس أن تتوج شجرتك بنجمة أو 

ملاك.*
*
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا

ميرسي ليك ولتعبك

وكل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

روزاية قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> ميرسي ليك ولتعبك
> 
> وكل سنة وانت طيب يا جميل


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*اختي وصديقتي روزاية مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*عيد ميلاد مجيد مع الرب يسوع*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## النور الجديد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه​
> 
> الرب يبارككم​


 
*سلام الرب معك

اخي وصديقي النهيسى مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*عيد ميلاد مجيد مع الرب يسوع*

*كل عام وانت بالف خير*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

نصائح راااااااااائعه
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النور الجديد (20 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> نصائح راااااااااائعه
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*سلام الرب معك

اخي وصديقي كوموان مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*انت دائما لك بصمة بكل مواضيعي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​

​


----------



## وليم تل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النور الجديد
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا النور الجديد
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمت بود​


 
*سلام الرب معك

اخي وصديقي وليم تل مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

والنصائح المفيده 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## maramero (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرسي كتير علي نصائح التزيين ربنا يبارك حياتك
merry christmas
&
happy new year *​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل​
> 
> والنصائح المفيده ​
> ربنا يباركك​


 
*سلام الرب معك

اختي وصديقتي candy shop مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*عيد ميلاد مجيد مع الرب يسوع*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتير علي نصائح التزيين ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *merry christmas*
> *&*
> ...


 
*سلام الرب معك

اختي وصديقتي maramero مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*عيد ميلاد مجيد مع الرب يسوع*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------

